# Looking for hunting land, Savannah area



## SmcWho31 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey y'all,

I just moved down to Richmond Hill, Ga with my fiancé. I'm giving this a shot to see if I can find any decent hunting land around the Savannah area. We have a WMA here in Richmond Hill but I'm sketchy about the WMA's. I grew up on a 660 acre farm in Ohio and have never hunted public land in my life. At this point I'm willing to give it a try, but where are some good places to go around here? Anyone have any private land? Lease? Club? 

Let me know, anything helps! This passion is driving me crazy and I hate to miss out on a season!


----------



## hpericht (Sep 30, 2014)

My good man, I declaring,well you moved from heartland of deer hunting to this??!! I'm sure it was for a job, Gulfstream? Richmond Hill WMA has a few "ok" smaller tracts. But from what I hear it hunted pretty hard. Ft. Stewart has some good deer hunting and plenty of land but can be a pain to get out there, checked into an area that isnt closed, and I think you have to use a climber? I personally leased 110 acres in Richmond Hill from Rayonier. The only down side to that is they can sell it from under you and dont really care what you have put into the land to make it good hunting (which has happened twice to me so far)!! But as of now I got some good land and see deer literally every hunt. If you check on craigslist there are some clubs in Richmond Hill that are usually looking for people.


----------



## oregonbowhunter (Sep 30, 2014)

be ready if u hunt stewart to lose ur hinting area to the local. they block roads and hunt in groups of 10-15 ppl and if u bump them they will cuss uu out and get in ur face about u hunting there spots. good hunting if u can avoid that. read the regs $500 ticket isnt unheard off


----------



## Bama B (Sep 30, 2014)

That is not a true statement about ft Stewart. I don't know we're people get there information. Stewart is probably one of the best public hunting to be found. As far as the wardens we were check at least two times this past weekend with no problem. Have your paper work in order no problem.


----------



## Bama B (Sep 30, 2014)

Smcwho31 pm me and I will give the real facts on stewart and be happy to show you some of the best hunting around the coastal area


----------



## Strickland1984a (Sep 30, 2014)

It is kinda true but you can say that About almost any big public hunting area. I hunted there my whole life and I have seen some locals do some stupid stuff but then again some out of town folks might try and block a road that goes threw to the other side. Any where you hunt there is idiots to avoid but sadly Stewart has a lot of them and make double triple sure you have all your paperwork in order and read ft Stewart regs because their is some laws that are different than state and their fines are very high. You might want to check out Townsend wma 's they are fairly new and have been getting better and better every year . I would almost rather go there even though Stewart is closer for me.Next year look into ossabaw island and griffin ridge. I have heard good things about both but you have to put in for a lottery


----------



## SmcWho31 (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, moved here with fiancé; she got a great job offer at the Ford Plantation. Just ready to be back in the woods! It's killing me.


----------



## cfuller6 (Sep 30, 2014)

Plenty of clubs in screven / bulloch / Jenkins county area . PM me I know several clubs with a few spots open


----------

